
Harris introduces bill to send millions to local governments for tech support - ohjeez
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/14/18265890/kamala-harris-digital-service-bill-local-governmant-tech-support
======
bob_theslob646
although something is better than nothing this is nearly not even close to the
amount of money that is needed in order to fix the tech inside local
government.

Do you know what the cost of turning all of their records, from paper into
digital would be?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Perhaps part of the bill should include USDS standing up an internal project
to iterate on rapidly improving a process for digitizing all of those records,
cribbing off the work done by Google Books and the Internet Archive.

Excellent point though.

------
BenMorganIO
Title should be updated to state this is specific to the United States.

